# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  I am in Negril

## Lovely

Hello to all my peeps, I am in Negril, the trip is going by Sooooo fast, not sure if I will make it to Ochio.. However, if you know us, you can always email...

----------


## Lovely

I am Back to the "cold"  Peter and I, did not visit Ocho this time, just no time... Thank you , for all the emails, and once were back into the swing of things at home,  we will definitely return all emails.

----------

